# Jr Gent stylus conversion



## MarkD

This is a Rhodium Jr Gent 1 pen fitted with a CSUSA stylus tip.
The blank is Mexican Agate Tru-Stone. This has to be one of the most beautiful Tru-Stone blanks I have seen. 
The pictures don't do it justice.

As always, your comments and critiques are welcome.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## boxerman

Very nice pen a blank Mark. Is there anything different you have to do to the pen to get stylus fit that pen?


----------



## ve3bax

yep.. i like it! 

the blank looks awesome, and the stylus end looks like it belongs on that kit... looks sharp!

--Dave


----------



## Joe Burns

Mark, 

That is the best stylus conversion pen Ive seen.  Beautiful blank and well executed.  Did you have to do anything special to get the stylus tip to fit the end of the Jr. Gent?

Joe


----------



## rizaydog

Very nice work.  Great idea too.


----------



## fernhills

Nice one


----------



## SDB777

Will that stylus work on the iPad?  We've been looking for one that works all the time without having to re-engineer a Walgreens styli.....


And your right, that blanks is awesome, and photo'd very well!







Scott (on a rock too) B


----------



## penhead

Now that, IMHO, is an awesomely useful utensil...and extremely well done..!


----------



## MarkD

Thanks everyone for your comments.

To adapt the CSUSA stylus to the Jr Gent. I chose to made an aluminum adapter. I cut some 8x.75mm threads on the aluminum then drilled it and pressed the stylus tip coupler into it. The challenging part of this conversion was the spring. Originally the spring fit inside the end cap. When replacing the end cap with the stylus there was no room for the spring. After exploring several options I decided that since I had some 10" sections of 10mm brass tube, the best approach would be to use a longer brass tube and longer blank, and contain the spring in the tube. The new tube and blank are .400" longer than the original.

I'm sure there are many different approaches to this situation. I'm not claiming that my approach was the best approach but I'm happy with the end result.

Here is a picture showing the adapter along with the other pen parts.


----------



## MarkD

SDB777 said:


> Will that stylus work on the iPad?  We've been looking for one that works all the time without having to re-engineer a Walgreens styli.....



Yes, the stylus works on all the "i" devices I have tried ( iPhone, iPad, Ipod touch ) as well as any of the tablets I have a chance to try it on. 
The only problem I have incurred so far is that the CSUSA stylus trim rings are presently only available in chrome.


----------



## Whaler

Beautifully done Mark.


----------



## Brooks803

WOW! I love the execution on the blank as well as the stylus piece. It looks like it was made to belong there. Excellent job Mark!


----------



## Nikitas

Is CSUSA the only place to get the tips right now???


----------



## MarkD

Nikitas said:


> Is CSUSA the only place to get the tips right now???


It's the only place I'm aware of at this point, other than salvaging the tips from other purchased styli, which I have not attempted.


----------



## Nikitas

That was my next step...tearing apart one from the local wally world....


----------



## MarkD

Nikitas said:


> That was my next step...tearing apart one from the local wally world....


I figured that at $3.45 for the CSUSA stylus tip that it wasn't worth buying one and tearing it apart.


----------



## Nikitas

Thats true, I guess I could try one in a pinch. They are about 7-8 dollars at the store.... $3.45 is a lot better....


----------



## Smitty37

*Nice job*

That is a great looking pen.  If you get a fountain pen which doesn't need the spring it looks like it would be plug and play.


----------



## MarkD

Smitty37 said:


> That is a great looking pen.  If you get a fountain pen which doesn't need the spring it looks like it would be plug and play.


Thanks Smitty! I thought you might like the pen! :biggrin:
Your right, if this was a fountain pen it would have been simpler!


----------



## Tage

Joe Burns said:


> Mark,
> 
> That is the best stylus conversion pen Ive seen.  Beautiful blank and well executed.
> 
> Joe



+1 ...... what he said.  Nice work.


----------



## Mr Vic

FYI the stylus also works great on the Samsung Droid smart phones and tablets....


----------



## Haynie

Typical.  I been trying to figure out how to do this for my brother's Christmas present.  I log on and someone has done it.  That is one sweet pen you did.


----------



## MarkD

Haynie said:


> Typical.  I been trying to figure out how to do this for my brother's Christmas present.  I log on and someone has done it.  That is one sweet pen you did.


Thanks! I usually find where someone shows something right AFTER I finish a project.


----------



## rskelly

Very well done, looks beautiful.

Rk


----------



## bitshird

Outstanding conversion Mark, I agree, I wish they would bring out some different plating, But look on the bright side, at least it isn't 24kt gold!!


----------



## wiset1

By far the best take on the stylus to date!


----------



## seamus7227

I cant believe i missed this thread! Very well done Mark! only took me 4 months to notice. What a great Mod!


----------



## Lenny

Mark that's a fantastic pen in it's own right but with the mod it's even better! 
I love that trustone blank! 

One thing I thought when looking at it ... wouldn't it be cool to take it another step and create a cap that screws on to protect the stylus tip when not in use. Just something to think about ... maybe?  

Great job!


----------



## MarkD

Lenny said:


> One thing I thought when looking at it ... wouldn't it be cool to take it another step and create a cap that screws on to protect the stylus tip when not in use. Just something to think about ... maybe?



Great minds think alike! In another thread Skiprat offered an idea for a single part that would convert a postable pen to a non postable pen. When I saw it your suggestion came to mind. It would look awesome and protect the stylus but I'm afraid I would probably loose the part the first time I took it off to use the stylus.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f15...033/index2.html#post1342469?highlight=skiprat


----------



## Smitty37

*I agree*



MarkD said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I thought when looking at it ... wouldn't it be cool to take it another step and create a cap that screws on to protect the stylus tip when not in use. Just something to think about ... maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike! In another thread Skiprat offered an idea for a single part that would convert a postable pen to a non postable pen. When I saw it your suggestion came to mind. It would look awesome and protect the stylus but I'm afraid  would probably loose the part the first time I took it off to use the stylus.
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f15...033/index2.html#post1342469?highlight=skiprat
Click to expand...

I think I agree Mark...It would have to be a small part and the stylus can be used anywhere including walking down the street.  I'd drop it into my pocket, forget it was there and loose it when I pulled out change or put the pants in the wash.


----------



## plano_harry

Definitely the best stylus I have seen!  Beautiful craftmanship on the pen.  I don't like the looks of the threaded post pens from a style standpoint, but I think this works so well it makes the pen look better than the original design.  I am going to try one!  Thanks Mark!  Since I am a beginner, I am going with the FP, per Smitty's suggestion.

Harry


----------



## Andrew_K99

Great job on the pen/stylus!

One guestion though, how is it using the stylus?  Do you leave the cap on?  After using a small stylus I don't know if I'd like something that large.

AK


----------



## MarkD

I personally don't care to write with posted pens and the same is true if I'm doing much with the stylus. If I'm in a hurry I sometimes will use the stylus with the cap attached but I prefer to have it off. One thing that's different about using a stylus over a pen is that your typically using it in more of an upright position than when your using a pen, so the weight of the cap does not seem to bother me as much as when using a posted pen.
What I really like about this pen/stylus is that I always have my stylus available since I always have a pen with me.


----------



## joefrog

Very nice!  Good show!


----------



## joefyffe

Smitty37 said:


> That is a great looking pen.  If you get a fountain pen which doesn't need the spring it looks like it would be plug and play.



Smitty:  I just checked my F/P as I'm thinking about making this conversion on it.  Memory tells me this is a Navigator which, if I'm not mistaken is same sizing as the Jr.s.  With a converter I'm out of luck but I think I can still accomplish my goal with cartridges.


----------



## Smitty37

joefyffe said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great looking pen.  If you get a fountain pen which doesn't need the spring it looks like it would be plug and play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smitty:  I just checked my F/P as I'm thinking about making this conversion on it.  Memory tells me this is a Navigator which, if I'm not mistaken is same sizing as the Jr.s.  With a converter I'm out of luck but I think I can still accomplish my goal with cartridges.
Click to expand...

I know that Mark used Jr Gent 1 kits and I was saying that referring to them and using cartridges...I don't know what the converter would do but I suspect it would extend about as far back as a rollerball refill.


----------

